# réglage écran imac



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2001)

comment régler correctement un écran imac ES pour création graphique / PAO ?
et dont obtenir des couleurs "fidèles" (autant que possible) sur une epson stylus photo 1200 ?
merci de vos conseils avisés j'en ai besoin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Février 2001)

Et bien on utilise ColorSync. En étalonnant à vue son écran avec le tableau de bord correpondant en fonction de son environnement, d'abord, ce qui donne un profil utilisateur plus précis que le profil générique écran iMac et en activant au moment de l'impression l'option ColorSync.
Merci Apple
Si l'étalonnage des couleurs doit être vraiment précis, l'iMac n'est pas la machine idéale car il faut utiliser des moniteurs externes, une sonde de calibrage et rien que pour le moniteur et la sonde, on tourne à 12000F chez la Cie ou plus du triple chez Barco ou Cubyx (ex Quato).
Rappelons quand même une donnée physiologique importante, si on a pas l'élément original pour comparaison directe, l'oeil s'adapte assez facilement à une légère dominante car on fait ça toute la journée en passant de la lumière du jour à l'éclairage artificiel.
De plus, sur un plan technique, l'espace colorimétrique (gamut) est toujours plus restreint sur une imprimante que sur un écran et on doit faire des compromis.Même différence qu'entre une diapo projetée et un tirage papier.

------------------
Combattre le côté obscur de la Force (Micro$oft)

[Ce message a été modifié par Fred 13 (edited 22 Février 2001).]


----------

